# Flatline aufbauen wie viel Gewicht solte es haben???



## Anno. (5. August 2011)

Hallo ich habe einige Frage zu dem Rocky Flatline Woldcup.
Und zwar möchte ich mir das Bike in der 2012 Version zu aufbauen Bauen.  Ich weiß nur nicht auf wie viel Kg. der neue Ramen hat undwas ich dann an bauen kann. Ich Springe gerne alles was ich finden kann, da zwischen auch Hohe oder Weite Sprünge. Ich Habe mal überlegt da ich mit dem Bike überwiegend springe. Wollte ich es auf 18, irgendwas bis 19Kg aufbauen. Ist das zu fiel, wie würde ich denn mit so viel Gewicht Bergab Fahren. Nicht das ich nachher mit so viel Maße ins Schwitzen komme. Denn Schwere Bikes lassen sich nicht immer einfach Händeln / sie sind Träge. Was wiederum das Kurven ferhalten oder Plugphasen verschlächtert. Was wiegen denn eure Bikes Habt ihr damit Erfahrung?
Danke im Vorraus Gruß Anno.


----------

